# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Beschadigde zenuw

## Leoniek

Hallo,
heb me zojuist aangemeld bij dit forum.
Ik ben Leoniek en ben vooral benieuwd of ik lotgenoten vind hier.
Vorig jaar is tijdens het preparen van een implantaat in mijn onderkaak een zenuw beschadigd. Sinds die tijd heb ik veel pijn in mijn onderlip en kin. Daarnaast een verdoofd gevoel in de helft van mijn o-kaak. 
Heb diverse medicijnen geprobeerd, o.a. Lyrica en Gabapentine, maar vanwege enorme bijwerkingen moest ik daarmee stoppen. Ook experimentele lasertherapie gevolgd, wat in eerste instantie wat leek te helpen, maar toen we de frequentie veranderden naar 1x2 weken, merkte ik geen verandering in de pijn. 
Wat ik ook van jullie wil weten is of jullie ervaring hebben met letselschade. Hoe heb je dat aangepakt?
Hoor graag van jullie.
Verder probeer ik maar zo leuk mogelijk te leven om de pijn af en toe te kunnen vergeten. :Smile:

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi Leoniek,

Wat erg voor je, soms kan een zenuw zich herstellen als hij niet té beschadigd is, maar dat duurt zeker 6 tot 8 maanden. Je zou Normast of Low Dose Naltrexon (LDN) kunnen gebruiken tegen de pijn. Normast kan je bestellen via internet, LDN moet voorgeschreven worden, maar dan door een orthomoleculair of natuurarts, die BIG geregistreerd staat. Reguliere artsen kennen dit middel niet in deze dosering, heel verhaal... Google even op beide....
Voor de verzekering zou ik ook even googelen op 'letselschade' of bel je eigen of een willekeurige verzekeringsagent op, die weten wel wat je het beste kunt doen.
Sterkte met alles,
Annette

----------

